# White Pass Shovel Noses



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

No, no, not from me. I stumbled across this while doing some research. Pretty cool stuff, so I figured I'd just pass it along.

http://www.wpyr.com/railfancorner/gscalewhitepass.html#

Later,

K


----------



## bcer960 (Dec 27, 2007)

Werner and Lorne are good friends of mine and are members of the Greater Vancouver Garden Railway Club. Werner is an amazing craftsman and has built 4 shays, 5 k-27's and many, many other "G" scale models both North American and European entirely out of brass. He uses LGB motor blocks and pick-ups, but hand machines eveything else. They are far more impressive in person. 

Ray


----------



## jebouck (Jan 2, 2008)

Great craftmanship.
I'm still partial to the old Alcos. If a company would build a model in 1:20.3, I'd be really tempted.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Cool! I was hoping someone here knew them. Please pass along my compliments. Does Werner have a web site or photos of his other models? I'm inspired enough just looking at the shovelnose; I'd love to see some more! 

Later, 

K


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey, I think I rode behind one of those last year! Very nice indeed!


----------



## peninsok (Feb 9, 2009)

Ann & I first met Werner on the Garden Railway Alaska Cruise in 2006. We have kept in contact and hosted Werner and Ingrid here in New Zealand in 2007. We travelled with Werner & Ingrid on Vancouver Island and then through to Kamloops on the mainland visiting garden railway, following the Denver National Garden Railway Convention.
Werner kept me up to date with progress photos of his "Shovel Nose' build which I was permitted to print in our local club newsletter. Werner is a 'Country Member' of our club. (Wairarapa Railway Modellers Inc) The workmanship in these and the other brass models is an inspiration to all who have had the privilege of seeing them
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## bcer960 (Dec 27, 2007)

Hello Ian, 

Good to hear from you. It was my indoor layout that you were in Kamloops. I hope the rest of the trip was good for you. 

K, 
I will e-mail Werner and ask permission to post some of his work. 

Ray


----------



## jlcop (Jan 2, 2008)

Ray; 
While you are at it, could you ask where Werner got his plans, drawings,ect.?I have been thinking about trying to build a "Shovel Nose" in styrene. 
John


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

WOW, really humbles a guy. Amazing work.


----------



## bcer960 (Dec 27, 2007)

Hi guys,

I asked Werner for some pics to post here and this is what he sent me. Again, although these pics are great, they are nothing compared to seeing these things in person.... 



Note, all comments about the pics are from Werner.


First engine I build only 1 off, about 1991 a 0-6-0. The prototype ran on the island of Wangerooge in the North Sea.










Next a Narrow gauge Diesel Switcher. Used for station duty on many RRs in Germany, mostly as std. gauge. I build 3 in 1992.








A generic woodfired 2-truck Shay. 3 foot gauge. Suspension fully sprung. I build 4 of those, about 1995.











The Rio Grande K-27. 5 I built 1998-1999, before this model was offered on the market.











#90 and #93 Diesels of the White Pass & Yukon Route. The only engines that were painted. Displayed in Skagway 2009












Ray


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Wow! 




Later, 

K


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

Awesome!


----------



## daveyb (Feb 28, 2009)

git!! now i feel worthless,,,,,,,, 

im off to stick some washing up bottles together,,,,,


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

Incredible!! I can't find any solder or brazing...not that I could even solder myself.


----------



## bcer960 (Dec 27, 2007)

John,

I asked about the plans and this was his reply


By the way, I do not use much in a way of plans. Mostly I used photographs and make my own drawings and sketches.
For every part I make, I make a sketch first and lay down all dimensions. 
This way I can always go back and review things and determine the dimensions for the next part to be fitted.
You know that I do not use any castings and only buy the parts that are silly to make yourself, ie motors, some gears, LEDs, lightbulbs, couplers etc
Cheers 
Werner


However, I do have plans. I have not looked at them for some time, a friend wanted me to build him an engine a few years ago , but passed on bef6re we got started. contact me and i will see about getting them out for you.

Ray


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

HOLY MOLY!!! That is some incredible work! Absolutely amazing!


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Woof....that's some kinda modeling for sure.


----------



## alecescolme (Dec 20, 2010)

Really great work- all look perfect! 

Alec.


----------



## jlcop (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow! I don't know what else to add, I don't recall ever seeing such superb craftsmanship. Thankyou for posting! 

John


----------



## deltatrains (Nov 25, 2010)

Ray I always told Werner he should share his wonderful work with the world and sometimes he did in the overseas magazines and now it is finally on MLS.com. I really enjoyed viewing them in the pictures but I have to tell everyone that looking at them in the "flesh" is when one truly sees all of the details which Werner incorporates into his models. 
Peter @deltatrains.


----------



## Rocky Island RR (Apr 20, 2011)

Thanks to Ray some of my work got onto this website. To ease the workload on Ray I finally signed on myself to answer those question.
First of all, I thank you all for those encouraging comments. 
To Richard who can't find the evidence of soldering. please look again and a little closer. You will see some solder joints all over the place. I do not do any clean-up, but rather try to do a clean job in the first place. Most of my models never got painted for that reason. A lot of sins can be covered with paint!?

I hate to admit it, but the inside does not always look as clean as that. It's the old saying: practice, practice, practice. Keep trying Richard.

I hardly ever use a soldering iron, but rather do flame soldering. The trick is to fit and position your parts carefully. Use a liquid flux and apply it sparingly. Place a few solder pellets on the inside along the seam and heat the parts,_ never the solder_, with the torch. Never be shy with the torch! Give it lots of heat quickly. This avoids tarnishing and also prevents other finished joints in the neighborhood to get undone. A clamp in the right place can help a lot to keep the heat from running into areas where you don't want it.

And daveyb don't be discouraged, that is the last thing I want you to feel. Keep planning. To be happy with the outcome of your work takes hardly any talent, just a little inspiration and a lot of perspiration.

I for myself have already another project just moving onto the workbench. Hopefully there will be more pictures soon.
Werner


----------



## bcer960 (Dec 27, 2007)

Good to see you here Werner, but you can't tease us like that... whats the new project?? Is it 42 class B climax's?? (just joking)


----------



## Rocky Island RR (Apr 20, 2011)

Sorry Ray, it is not a Climax.
Since I am partial to the WP&YR, it is another WP loco. It will be a scratchbuild and kitbashed combination. Using the power trucks and the long hood of an LGB Alco, I have in mind to put a model of the single WP prototype, the #114, build by the Montreal Locomotive Works, on my rails. 

You can wish me luck. I can already tell, this will not be as easy as it looks.
The plans are drawn, using almost 100 pictures of my own and off the Internet. 

Werner


----------



## bcer960 (Dec 27, 2007)

Werner, 

I was just joking. I understand about the Climax. Good luck, not that you need it, on the new engine, and keep us posted with pics. 

Ray


----------



## SlateCreek (Jan 2, 2008)

I have to say I'm a fan of that plan. Mine's not nearly the same caliber, but will give you an idea of what that might look like.... 

http://home.earthlink.net/~mbrown31/pic5.jpg http://home.earthlink.net/~mbrown31/pic3.jpg http://home.earthlink.net/~mbrown31/pic1.jpg 
That's made from MLW drawings on a 2050/20550 chassis, using most of the long hood, and scavanged parts. The work was done by the late Lee Vande Visse. Sadly, as my interests ran to 1:20.3 it found itself out of work ... I'd like to find a better home for it someday, but meanwhile until Werner makes his, I think it's the only one out there. 

Matthew (OV) 

edit: Every time I use this forum, I regret it. If the photos don't post or link, or whatever this time, just forget it.... or go see them on the other forum where they work nicely. This is my fourth try, and I'm done.


----------



## N1CW (Jan 3, 2008)

*Here are Matthew (OV) photos*


----------



## fred j (Jan 12, 2011)

Great looking photos, you guys are TRUE model RRoaders.

Fred


----------



## Rocky Island RR (Apr 20, 2011)

Matthew, 
Thanks for putting the pictures on for all to see. 

The character and face of the #114 is captured very nicely. It may well be the only one out there. Soon it will have 3 sisters.

What was the reason calling it #115 (if I read the number correctly) There was never a # 115 at the WP&YR to my knowledge.
Mine will get the traditional "Spinach and Egg" livery. A friend will do the honors painting it.

I decided to build them in the LGB scale. I know 1:20.3 would be a better choice but I already have several WP locos and it is suppose to run with them. 

Werner


----------



## SlateCreek (Jan 2, 2008)

Werner, 

I think my idea at the time was that the WP&Y had four built, 111-114 ... 111-113 could be accounted for at USG, #114 at the WP&Y ... so the Slate Creek took #115, the fictitious "fifth unit never delivered" for its own. 

I would like very much to talk with you about your project further -- would you contact me by e-mail or message? 

Regards, 

Matthew (OV) 

PS. Thanks to Ray for fixing the photos!


----------



## Rocky Island RR (Apr 20, 2011)

Matthew,
you are quite right. To my knowledge 5 were build, 3 went to US Gypsum, because the WP took delivery of only one, the 114. And is still the only one they got. 

MLW got stuck with the last one. They kept it in stock.Where it finally went - I don't know. 

Looks like you got it!? 
I will get in touch with you soon. 

Werner


----------



## Scott (Jan 29, 2008)

WOW! Awesome work!


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

I really love those engines. I've been to that railroad a number of times, and I love their shovel noses. I know LGB has made their Alco engine off and on, but it is clear watching the WP&Y operating, that their preferred engine is the GE shovelnose. Those are truly beautiful models that replicate the real engines beautifully.

Ed


----------

